

Samuel L. Ipsum - joshontheweb
http://slipsum.com

======
JonnieCache
Reminds me of Gangsta Ipsum: <http://www.lorizzle.nl>

Sample:

 _Yippiyo ipsizzle dolizzle fo shizzle amizzle, break it down ghetto get down
get down. Nullizzle daahng dawg velizzle, aliquet volutpizzle, suscipizzle bow
wow wow, izzle vel, get down get down. Pellentesque eget tortor. Sed eros.
Phat izzle dolizzle check it out turpis tempizzle gangster. Maurizzle
pellentesque crazy et turpizzle. Break it down own yo' tortor. Fizzle eleifend
fo shizzle my nizzle break it down. In sheezy ghetto platea dictumst. Fo
shizzle dapibizzle. Owned get down get down fo, pretizzle eu, mattizzle
shizzlin dizzle, eleifend vitae, nunc. Izzle suscipizzle. Integer sempizzle
velit for sure fo shizzle._

~~~
ktf
Or hipster ipsum: <http://hipsteripsum.me/>

_Banh mi cillum shoreditch in. Assumenda pitchfork scenester chambray, cliche
commodo mollit etsy. Readymade enim VHS single-origin coffee, brunch brooklyn
cupidatat put a bird on it. Voluptate enim officia dreamcatcher 3 wolf moon
sunt. Irure beard fanny pack, excepteur sapiente minim terry richardson
bicycle rights PBR stumptown mcsweeney's reprehenderit. Leggings brunch
sustainable, organic vice do nisi fixie dolor cred sartorial. You probably
haven't heard of them mcsweeney's tofu laboris keffiyeh vegan fap, four loko
tumblr +1 wolf ullamco._

~~~
whatusername
Or the Bogan Ipsum: <http://www.boganipsum.com/> (Which is randomly generated)

Stands out like a show pony bloody come a ratbag. Get a dog up ya yakka mate
flat out like a amber fluid. Built like a metho mate as cross as a skite. Mad
as a hit the turps piece of piss as stands out like down under. Lets throw a
rage on with shazza got us some mates. Gutful of longneck mate we're going
lizard drinking. He hasn't got a metho heaps mad as a barbie. She'll be right
shag on a rock where he hasn't got a freckle. Shazza got us some bounce bloody
mad as a spag bol. Shazza got us some fremantle doctor also shazza got us some
doovalacky. Lets throw a bottlo he's got a massive smoko.

------
giberson
I was expecting copy like "lorem fucking ipsum" but this is even better.

I like it for the cheeky service it is, my only concern is that with Ipsum you
can tell its fake copy at a glimpse. If you start using dialog it may be easy
to over look it and have it make it to a live version. Still, cool service
none the less.

~~~
dfxm12
I agree. Also, keep in mind that the other point of the Lorem Ipsum is that it
is nonsense. It is more or less gibberish even if you can read Latin, so when
you look at it, you see the text for how it looks, not for its content. With
something like this, you are more likely to actually read the text, and thus
not notice the spacing, positioning, etc.

------
templaedhel
Creating a Lorum Ipsum generator seems to be on of those projects a lot of
people try at one point or another. I recently created Guttenberg Ipsum
<http://guttenberg.templaedhel.com/> which pulls sentences from Project
Guttenberg books for random content. Currently have some small kinks in the
parsing, but in general it works fairly well.

------
algorithms
Font rendering looks a bit off. The Buttons are somewhat hard to read. (I'm on
Ubuntu - Chrome dev. & Firefox)

~~~
gurraman
Looks off on OS X FF6 as well.

------
elliottcarlson
I don't care what the service is, or the actual contents of the page, but the
content it generates would be really bad to use in any placeholder text that
could potentially be shared to a customer or other department within your
organization; for example:

    
    
        Look, just because I don't be givin' no man a foot massage don't make it right for Marsellus to throw Antwone into a glass motherfuckin' house, fuckin' up the way the nigger talks. Motherfucker do that shit to me, he better paralyze my ass, 'cause I'll kill the motherfucker, know what I'm sayin'?

------
Sidnicious
I was hoping that it generated SLJ-esque text at random (Markov chain!), but
it looks like it just chooses from a set of 10 paragraphs :( .

------
tdupree
This reminds me of Fillerama: <http://chrisvalleskey.com/fillerama/>

(filler text from a couple different shows/movies)

------
littlegiantcap
This may be one of the greatest things I've ever seen. It's both productive
and hilarious. That being said I would be horrified to either send or receive
anything with this in it.

------
abailin
Great job collecting paragraph-length quotes from the movie! I love it.

------
IanDrake
This is motherfucking awesome!

